# Any thoughts on leasing back to a charter operator?



## david0223 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello,
I'm seriously considering purchasing my own sail boat for the purpose of leasing it back to a charter operator to help defray the cost of ownership. I'd like to hear from anyone who has done this and about the lessons they learned. I do not expect this to cover the cost of purchasing, insuring, and operating the boat; just defraying the total cost of ownership.


----------

